# A-Oil to Hcl Amphetamine



## mental (Jan 4, 2022)

Is there any guide how to do the (A-Oil)n-formyamphetamine to amphetamine hcl? Thank you


----------



## G.Patton (Jan 9, 2022)

mental said:


> Is there any guide how to do the (A-Oil)n-formyamphetamine to amphetamine hcl? Thank you



mentalHi. You want to obtain exactly amphetamine HCl or METHamphetamine HCl?


----------



## MadHatter

Yes, the end product would be amphetamin SULPHATE, not HCl. 
You'd treat the formylamphetamine by adding HCl to produce amphetamine. Then basify it, recrystallize it and steam distill the freebase. Then add sulphuric acid, and voilà: amphetamine sulphate.


----------



## mental

Ok I thought this is the same or like with cocaine that the end product is hcl. I am not a chemist so I hope you forgive me. Is it possible that I learn this procedure if given step by step guide and do it carefuly on a small scale first? Anyone willing to share or sell this knowledge? Oh and I meant amphetamine not methamphetamine.


----------



## William Dampier (Jan 9, 2022)

HCl's amphetamine salt is very unstable (hydrophobic). HCl salts for methamphetamine, cocaine and many other substance is stable form.


----------



## mental

Ok so let me ask the right way. Does anyone have a guide or can make one how to transform a-oil to amphetamine sulphate? Thanks


----------



## William Dampier

Oil (amphetamine base) or n-formylamphetamine?


----------



## mental

hehe yes my bad again. Its for base.


----------



## MadHatter

You add 70-90% sulphuric acid dropwise until the base is neutral. Amphetamine sulphate will precipitate out and can be filtered. 

You'll find a video of the process here: https://chemforum.info/index.php?threads/synthesis-of-amphetamine-from-p2np-via-al-hg-video.196/. Just follow the last steps. Check pH with an indicator paper and filter when it's neutral.


----------



## mental

DocX said:


> You add 70-90% sulphuric acid dropwise until the base is neutral. Amphetamine sulphate will precipitate out and can be filtered.
> 
> You'll find a video of the process here: https://chemforum.info/index.php?threads/synthesis-of-amphetamine-from-p2np-via-al-hg-video.196/. Just follow the last steps. Check pH with an indicator paper and filter when it's neutral.



DocXThank you. Also now I feel embarased not finding it by myself.


----------



## Dis (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi everyone,
have I understood that correctly....
You can use sulfuric acid with a purity of only 15% to make amphetamine sulfate from A-Oil (amphetamine base)??
What about hydrochloric acid 30-33% techn. 250ml?? What do you get as a result of using hydrochloric acid, if it's even possible?? amphetamine hydrochloride....
And what about 39% pure phosphoric acid? That's probably amphetamine phosphate?
Or did I get it completely wrong and you always need the acids with the highest purity, i.e. 96-99%.
What else do you need to make amphetamine from A-Oil? I heard from hearing that you also need pure methanol, is that true?
I have a good source for pure methanol, maybe most of you already know it,"Tankpatronen" / "fuel cartridges"....
In germany you can not buy these chemicals in such high purity... Or you have relationships with the right people....
Is there somewhere in the forum Instructions on how to do the process step by step or can someone send me a link to it for example?
I know that A-Oil + Sulfuric acid = Amphetamine sulfate.
But I don't know how the whole process works, it can't be that you only need two things, A-Oil and sulfuric acid.....
It would be great if someone could enlighten me!
Because I have some A-Oil right now, but I don't know what to do with it 
kind regards
Dis

Ok, some questions are answered, I saw the video where he makes amphetamine freebase, then mixes acetone with sulfuric acid and pours this into the freebase drop by drop until it precipitates and the pH is right. 
Does that mean I only need sulfuric acid and acetone to make amphetamine sulfate from A-Oil? 
But how about the purity of the ingredients I mentioned above, can someone please answer these questions for me, just out of curiosity....


----------



## Xiaoyan (Jan 15, 2022)

A-oil?

Is amphetamine oil?

Had it another name?

are these products the same?
A-Oil | BMK oil | Phenylacetone | PMK oil | MDP2P Oil | P2P Oil


----------



## DEA:)

https://pharmastores.co/product/amphetamine-oil/#reviews (anyone knows if this shop is legit?)

Are you guys talking about this stuff? Is this unregulated in the EU? This is interesting. Need to research this. Thanks for inspiration


----------



## DEA:)

Xiaoyan said:


> A-oil?
> 
> Is amphetamine oil?
> 
> ...



Xiaoyan
Analyte Name N-Formylamphetamine
CAS Number 22148-75-0 
Molecularity Formula C10 H13 N O
Molecular Weight 163.20
Accurate Mass 163.2163
IUPAC N-(1-phenylpropan-2-yl)formamide

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formetorex 

I think this one, right? What about its own activity? Going to research.


----------



## drpepperz2! (Feb 27, 2022)

To anser the question, its fairly easy, the hcl is not as hydoscopic as asumed, a-oil differs in quality, so a exact formula i cant give.

If obtainible, you can get max 37% hcl solution, preferably alredy in methanol. In water works but is a lot more hassle.

So if 37% hcl in methanol is avavible, you know how mutch moll base your a oil have. You could dilute the Hcl with more methanol, calculate on a small overshoot of hcl, for a pH of ~6.7.

Add it dropwise while having a small vortex, after adding the methanol+hcl you basicly if needed add more methanol and keep stirring for a wile.

The product is no redy. To dry. Mesure the ph of dry powder by addig it to 20ml distild water, if this woeverytingr of pH 7 you can still corect it by adding methanol and a oil, or adding methanol±hcl, untill jou have your amf-hcl, on a corect PH.

If made with regulair HCL-H20 solution, always use the highest % HCL mutch easyer to find, use about 1.5x the amount of methanol as the volume of A oil, dropwise add the HCL, do to the water content, you wil see your precipitant probably disapear before it hits the bottom. The increasing temp. Will make it even more water suluteble. Continu untill desierd ph is reacht.

So you would not have a nice paste, and ether have to boil off slowly the water, or ad about 60% of volume in methanol, 48 H in the freezer, for your A++ amf-HcL to settle, remove the liqid and let it dry, you could check if the ph of the licqid is stil in specs and boil off the remaining liqid, to have the remaining amf hcl.


----------



## William Dampier

DEA:) said:


> Analyte Name N-Formylamphetamine
> CAS Number 22148-75-0
> Molecularity Formula C10 H13 N O
> Molecular Weight 163.20
> ...



DEA:)Can you buy this substance?


----------



## William Dampier

A-Oil cas: 14383-60-9 or cas: 22148-75-0?


----------



## MagikalFlashTrax (Mar 9, 2022)

DocX said:


> You add 70-90% sulphuric acid dropwise until the base is neutral. Amphetamine sulphate will precipitate out and can be filtered.
> 
> You'll find a video of the process here: https://chemforum.info/index.php?threads/synthesis-of-amphetamine-from-p2np-via-al-hg-video.196/. Just follow the last steps. Check pH with an indicator paper and filter when it's neutral.



DocXAre you sure that 70% H2SO4 or HCl, anyway, will be pure enough for optimal conditions? because, yes, I was thinking H2O is killing the Amph molecule and for example a wash with acetone need to be done with pure dry acetone! 
... Im just now still confused here my dear*$*


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

MagikalFlashTrax said:


> Are you sure that 70% H2SO4 or HCl, anyway, will be pure enough for optimal conditions? because, yes, I was thinking H2O is killing the Amph molecule and for example a wash with acetone need to be done with pure dry acetone!
> ... Im just now still confused here my dear*$*



MagikalFlashTraxIt is possible to use aqueous acid solutions to obtain amphetamine salts
It should be understood that the water present there will interfere with the precipitation of the product
Dry acetone is used to bind the excess water and the product will precipitate out
It is better to use highly concentrated acids


----------



## btcboss2022

William Dampier said:


> Can you buy this substance?



William DampierI think we can buy it PM.


----------



## mental (Jan 4, 2022)

Is there any guide how to do the (A-Oil)n-formyamphetamine to amphetamine hcl? Thank you


----------



## Csig (Jun 20, 2022)

i want to buy a-oil in europe. Would anyone describe in private what the process is?


----------



## William Dampier

mental said:


> Is there any guide how to do the (A-Oil)n-formyamphetamine to amphetamine hcl? Thank you



mentalBoiling with hydrochloric acid, after basification with alkali, extraction of the base and obtaining the desired salt.


----------



## serialz

All methods to obtain A-Oil and after amphetamine


----------



## T0R

Csig said:


> i want to buy a-oil in europe. Would anyone describe in private what the process is?



Csigdont do it because you loose your money ! only scammers are active in de scene


----------



## T0R

William Dampier said:


> Oil (amphetamine base) or n-formylamphetamine?



William DampierI want to know for n-formylamphetamine ( ph 4 ) to free base liquid ph 11

thx


----------



## Susi81

G.Patton said:


> Hi. Sie möchten genau Amphetamin HCl oder METHamphetamin HCl erhalten?



G.PattonSry offtopic 
is it possible to make amphetamin from ephedrine? Or only methamphetsmins?


----------



## G.Patton

Susi81 said:


> Sry offtopic
> is it possible to make amphetamin from ephedrine? Or only methamphetsmins?



Susi81No


----------

